# ontario code



## toad (Dec 22, 2010)

I was told as of januray at least 1 bathroom in a new house has to be wheel accesible, is this true?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

toad said:


> I was told as of januray at least 1 bathroom in a new house has to be wheel accesible, is this true?


Did Homer tell you that?..


----------



## toad (Dec 22, 2010)

no my moms building a new house and thats what the inspector told them


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

toad said:


> no my moms building a new house and thats what the inspector told them


If the inspector told you that, he might as well provide you the paperwork stating its so... many others are from ur area and will chime in soon.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes ... But it only has to be handicap ready ...

Right off set for the WC and backing for grab bars


----------

